
I Retired at 34 with $3M - dhruvkar
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/06/24/i-retired-at-34-with-3-million-here-are-the-downsides-of-early-retirement-that-no-one-tells-you.html
======
imagetic
I wonder if I'll even get to retire...

------
twright
> Sure, I got lucky [...]

The details he lists after seem extraordinarily lucky.

